# Too much pressure!



## bridlepathpete (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi,

I have a 2004 Gaggia TS, bought new in 2006. I have not used it for about 2 years because it started to go way over-pressure. Originally it was "normal" on the gauge - about 1.2 bar; but now it goes up to the red zone on the manometer (2 bar). At that point I switch it off, for fear of damage etc.

Can anybody please help me fix this problem?

Thanks, Bridlepathpete


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

sounds like a kind of thermostat/pressure-stat issue, not cutting off when the temp/pressure in the boiler is at the desired level.

Whereabouts in the world are you? Steve at EspressoShop is a Gaggia dealer (amongst other things) and could likely help you. They're based in Glasgow but could maybe point you towards someone closer to where you are.

Their number is 0800 977 5469.

Michael

Sent from my Galaxy S using Tapatalk


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

I contacted an engineer from The Association Of Independent Espresso Engineers and he knew his stuff.

When I contacted some companies I seemed to be trapped between the "I only deal with domestics, the TS is a commercial" and others that said "I only deal with commercials, the TS is a domestic" :-|


----------



## cafeco (Jun 15, 2011)

BanishInstant said:


> I contacted an engineer from The Association Of Independent Espresso Engineers and he knew his stuff.
> 
> When I contacted some companies I seemed to be trapped between the "I only deal with domestics, the TS is a commercial" and others that said "I only deal with commercials, the TS is a domestic" :-|


Lol - that sounds so familiar!


----------



## bridlepathpete (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm in Warwickshire.


----------

